# Rogersville, TN - #5 - Male Blk - 8/2 last day



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

This poor boy needs a rescue hold by 5pm. today or he goes down in the a.m at this super kills shelter that has no mercy for big dogs, they will keep some small dogs and won't bother to do petfinder much or won't load pics, or just not post at all. This boy is in imminent Danger, I am not sure if hes PB or not, I asked someone else with lots of GS exp. and she thought he might be, he's a gentle giant, very depressed about being in the shelter and if someone will step up for this boy , he can go to a boarding facility down the rd. while waiting transport. 
Hi, this boy is in Imminent Danger and needs Rescue Now, if he doesn't get a stay hold today
then he will go down in the a.m. 
dog is super calm, don't know anything else about this male, non viscious, very depressed about
being in the shelter, he's at least 90+lbs. and this is a super kill shelter with no mercy, but 
we need to know asap. Please help.
Rogersville, TN Humane Society.


423-923-6523 cell Betty Vincenzo


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Any pictures of the boy?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

This is him on Petfinder, no picture or much info.... Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Shepherd | Rogersville, TN | 5


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

did the pics not show up? cuz I can see them fine? I have more pics I can email, 
just email me at [email protected]


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Poor fella! I realize running a shelter is not easy...but how do they expect him to get adopted out with that poor of a description on petfinder, if you could even call it that. How much longer would it have taken to write a couple of sentences?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

No, no matter what browser I open I don't see them. Will you post them on here?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Deb, send me the pics and I will post if purebred. Remember to keep your titles correct, I fixed it this time.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

sorry I've been super sick with an upper respiratory, I've never ever had a upper resp. in the summer and on top of that its' been about 4-5 yrs. since I even had one, coughing my throbbing head off. I got the rock and rye here next to me to swig and quell the cough. so ridiculous and I don't have time for this sickness.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon!

Here he is:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a handsome boy!

Like a little black bear. :wub:


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

do you think he's PB? I was just looking on Carol Murphy's site, with SOS and she had a boy on her adopted pg. that looks just like him, boxy looking head, what do you think?
I have 12 dogs here right now, just sick about this, cuz I have no place to put a big male.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't think he is PB, thats just my opinion!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Petfinder link is still active - but it might not have been updated yet. Hope you are feeling better Deb, summer "bugs" are the worst.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Sad looks PB to me also, hope someone can help him.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

I googled black gsd pics and saw plenty of boxy headed GSD's, my one b&t male who died last yr. at age 12 had a boxy head, bulky shorter body, very muscular, versus the longer leaner taller ones. 
I've got rescue hold on him now.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Is he still there? Big black dogs have such a hard time getting adopted. I think he is beautiful.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

still haven't heard back from shelter manager, she's very hard to deal with, she could care less whether they get adopted or not, emails, texts and voicemails, with no response. This shelter will euthanize even when known and reputable rescues have stepped up to rescue animals. On top of that they are well known in our area as the worst shelter around, though there are a couple others who are right up there with them.


----------

